# The Original Burger



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 20, 2011)

The Serbian Pljeskavica dates back to the Ottoman empire, it is eaten in Lepinja bread with salad and Ajvar relish, life without Ajvar would be like living without freedom.

The Burger is 50% beef, 25% pork, 25% lamb, finely chopped onion and garlic, salt and paprika powder, for the best taste grill over wood embers.

My fav Stuffed Pljeskavica, fry smoked bacon bits till crispy, mix with feta cheese put between two patties flatten, make sure the edges are sealed, grill as above.

Lepinja bread, make up white bread dough, roll a circle not less than 1/2" thick, put in the oven at 450f till it puffs up, turn heat down to finish.

My Ajvar, Roast red peppers on the grill, peel and de-seed put in a food processor, roast aubergines  scoop out the mush and add to peppers add garlic  hot chili to taste and sunflower oil, blitz to a mush, then cook slowly till it has reduced down to like soft butter.

We will be in Krusevac this summer, we are taking my Serbian mom in law Zagorka and my Croatian Fil Tomoslav, Zagorka has not been home for a long time, Tomo the crazy Croat went on his own in the middle of the war to find out how they were.


----------



## LAJ (Feb 20, 2011)

I love Avjar. I have Albanian and Serbian friends who taught me how to prepare. And pita with scallions and Burek. (If I spelled that correctly.) A heavy Albanian/Serbian/Turkish population in this area, near the city.


----------



## LAJ (Feb 20, 2011)

Bolas- when I attempt to speak or write a bit of Albanain-the language is filled with Turkish word/phrases. Interesting. I have read alot about the history of the area.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 20, 2011)

Laj the turkish ottoman invasion of the balkans was goog only for the influence on the food Burek sa mesom (with meat) or Burek with cheese,(sir) chard (blitvah) Potato  are  great. My wife makes the pastry fron scratch and hand pulls till she can see through it. These pics are out of order.


----------



## Somebunny (Mar 21, 2011)

This looks scrumptious Bolas, have you posted the recipe somewhere?

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 21, 2011)

Somebunny said:


> This looks scrumptious Bolas, have you posted the recipe somewhere?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


I dont think so, to save time this is a canadian ladies blog. Zexxy's wife: Food-Recipes scroll down and you will find various burek pita.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 21, 2011)

This is some of our stuff it is best and quicker if it is viewed as a full screen slide showBaking pictures by Hvar2010 - Photobucket


----------

